# Biopsy Deep Inguinal lymph nodes



## bmcduo2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct code to use for an open biopsy of multiple sentinel deep inguinal lymph nodes? CPT 38500 description appears to apply to open biopsy or excision of superficial lymph nodes; not deep. Also considered using CPT 38562; however, this procedure applies to staging and none of the supporting ICD-9 codes are appropriate.

HELP!!!


----------



## mmelcam (Apr 18, 2008)

I would use the unlisted procedure code and send in the op notes.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with the unlisted procedure 38999


----------



## bmcduo2 (May 13, 2008)

mmelcam said:


> I would use the unlisted procedure code and send in the op notes.


Thanks for help...our doc didn't want to use unlisted procedure so we stuck with 38500.


----------

